#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 動畫－獅王大帝

## 靜炎

名片：獅王大帝
字音：全中文。
簡介：森林大帝的電影版，主角"雷歐"的結局。
警告：開始時，音量會有些怪怪的，不過只要一會兒後就會好了。
　　　影片本身己經很老舊了，所以可能不是很清淅。
　　　以上請見諒。

有分為上下段。
正片請點上段開始。下段開始

這影片己經是好幾年前的了，因為炎自己本身就愛看這些，所以把錄影帶轉成VCD存在了電腦跟CD裡頭。
因為太老舊，所以網上可能已經找不到這種影片了。

看完後…有沒有被感動呀？
人類為了找拯救地球的月光寶石，不幸讓一個壞蛋來擔任尋找的工作頭領，使森林遭受到了極大的破壞。
白獅王一一雷歐，並沒有因此而記恨人們。而且還幫助兩位善人"拉姆內"跟"鬍子老爹"帶路上風險極高的月山，尋找月光寶石的工作。
但最後在月山頂峰，"拉姆內"被殺，而月光寶石，也只不過就是個石頭，對世界沒有什麼幫助，到頭來還是一場空。
鬍子老爹跟雷歐下山時，因為暴風吹、飢餓，而無法再向前行走。
最後雷歐犧牲了自己，自殺，讓鬍子老爹吃他的肉充飢。
希望鬍子老爹能為人們、動物們帶來便多的幸福。

大家可否知道？這樣的肉，你咬了吃了，有什麼感覺呢？
對炎來說，這簡直比咬自己吃自己還要來的便加痛苦。

白獅王一一雷歐，真的是一個《獅王大帝》的好榜樣。
最後，感謝各位觀看。

----------


## 狼王白牙

2009 年改編的 森林大帝 －勇氣能改變未來－  誰看過呢？

這段我看過漫畫版，是雷歐在雪山上得了雪盲，而博士又迷了路

雷歐希望博士把研究成果順利帶下山，而假裝攻擊博士誘導他開槍以犧牲自己

乍看下感人，現在看起來則是太~~大人類主義的一段

但這橋段在手塚作品中見怪不怪

----------


## 奏

哇　好懷念　我４歲的時候最愛看這錄影帶了ｘＤＤ


然後雷歐很帥


網路上還找的到哦　只不過是全英的（？）


是說我比較想看一個更舊的　是雷歐小時候的故事（不知道叫＂小白獅王＂還是什麼的）


大概就是雷歐跟媽媽被裝進一個船內　雷歐逃出來以後掉進海中漂流到人類的城市被一個小男孩收養　

有一天小男孩帶雷歐去動物園　雷歐從小男孩身邊溜走去獅子籠　結果遇見黑豹三兄弟　決定一起逃走（記得是逃進地下鐵？）　


後面不記得了　只知道黑豹三兄弟全死光了＝　＝


然後雷歐的爸爸也不錯威

----------


## wingwolf

土豆上就有電影的完整版本呢
輸《森林大帝》就可以找到了




> 是說我比較想看一個更舊的　是雷歐小時候的故事（不知道叫＂小白獅王＂還是什麼的）


這部在這裏還有呢，好像就叫做《森林大帝》
http://www.tudou.com/playlist/playindex.do?lid=950210
應該沒找錯吧XD

雷歐犧牲自己那段真的很感人呢
小魯內好可憐啊，自己父母的最後一面，都錯過了……

話說看到前面獵人小隊的“工作”
我也和那只大象一樣有義憤填膺的感覺啊
最後那獵人隊長死得好妙  :Twisted Evil:

----------

